# Home affairs said your police clearance is fraudulent, but i got it from SAPS.



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, every one. 
I don't know what happened to DHA or VFS !!!!
Here is my story, i am an mining engineering student at WITS university since 2012, i am from China, my study permit is going to expired at end of DEC this year, last month 18th of July, i made an application to extend my current study permit to end of next year.

Before submission, i had consultation with WITS international office regards to the process of study permit application, WITS used to handle application behalf of their students, but it's all stopped since DHA partnered with VFS. 

I got my Police clearance at Joburg Central police station in town at beginning of July, then the preparation for rest documents just went well, i submitted my application at VFS revonia on the 18th of July.

Yesterday, i collected my adjudicated application from VFS, the outcome is Rejection, Comments:Fraudulent police clearance.

I could not believe my ear when i heard this from VFS staff, without saying anything, they told me you can make a appeal within 10 days, and straight away, they wrote the amount of 1350 for appeal on a piece of paper, VFS ha!

I went to the joburg central police station, told them my story,they could not believe either,
they phoned pretoria SAPS record center with my enquire number provided, pretoria answered within one minute, i am a clean guy on their database.

But the people at pretoria said they can not issue any extra letter to prove my police clearance is real, today, VFS told me if you make an appeal, you got to approve your police clearance is real. haha, i am stuck in between. 

Can anyone help me with this joke, people from pretoria SAPS told me , a lot guys have the same problem as me , they are trying to find out who is the judicator for those application, 
but on my letter from DHA, only half signature from judicator and no contact information at all, even the people from SAPS told me, on the bottom of police clearance, there are full contact information of saps CALL CENTER, people from DHA can verify in minute, i don't know, may be the call rate just too high to call, or for VFS . appeal is cheaper than the actual application fee, ha , DHA. ha,VFS 

Thanks every one for read my long and boring story, please if anyone knows the way out, just tell me, thank you ,


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

This is just horrible. The treatment foreigners are getting in this country is making me so ashamed. I hope Legalman can give you some advice. Somebody else has also written on this forum that this has happened to them. I think maybe you can get your appeal money back if it is ruled in your favour, I'm not sure. Good luck!


----------



## maxmaz (Nov 5, 2014)

FrankFan1234 said:


> Hi, every one.
> I don't know what happened to DHA or VFS !!!!
> Here is my story, i am an mining engineering student at WITS university since 2012, i am from China, my study permit is going to expired at end of DEC this year, last month 18th of July, i made an application to extend my current study permit to end of next year.
> 
> ...


Please write to the Minister of Home Affairs and include your rejection letter and your police clearance.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

FrankFan1234 said:


> Hi, every one.
> I don't know what happened to DHA or VFS !!!!
> Here is my story, i am an mining engineering student at WITS university since 2012, i am from China, my study permit is going to expired at end of DEC this year, last month 18th of July, i made an application to extend my current study permit to end of next year.
> 
> ...


Hi

Did you submit a Police clearance from china ? If yes the useless adjudicator could be referring to that.

Home affairs employee don't know what they are doing, SA Citizens are victims as well, I know some SA citizens who can't get their ID's because of home affairs mess, some are registered as death, some females are registered as males and one ID number given to 2 people 

I know of one guy whose passport came back with a baby's picture on it 

May God help us


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

I suggest you reapply as a new application and submit a reprint Police Clearance not an appeal, i remembered a friend applying for his exceptional skills, Home affairs said his SAQA was invalid. lol. It was issued by SAQA.

I would say reapply as a new application totally, you still have a valid permit.


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for replying, ernal
Yes, my current study permit is still valid until 31-DEC-2015.

But i do not understand which way is better, reapply or appeal; do they allow me to reapply before i make an appeal? thank you.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Appeal is 10 days if it elapse, u have to just reapply, personally would just re-apply and get a new print out for another Police clearance, its valid for 6 months, if u go to SAPS pretoria just pay the 96r and ask for a print out, just say you lost the previous one. So it save you the length of time to get the Police clearance, if lucky u can even get it reprinted for you same time. Goodluck.

Also take note of what Jack said.


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you. ernal

I got the rejection letter last Thursday, and last Friday, a policeman from Joburg central police station took me to pretoria after heard my story, i got a reprint of police clearance with same enquiry number at the same day, and that i managed to find the original proof of payment at Joburg central police station financial office. 

I have enough time to make an appeal, but just don't know, for an appeal, what is the percentage of possibility for the judicator to change his mind, 

Thanks.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Well i still suggest you reapply but let the expert here advice. Godlike


----------



## maxmaz (Nov 5, 2014)

FrankFan1234 said:


> Thank you. ernal
> 
> I got the rejection letter last Thursday, and last Friday, a policeman from Joburg central police station took me to pretoria after heard my story, i got a reprint of police clearance with same enquiry number at the same day, and that i managed to find the original proof of payment at Joburg central police station financial office.
> 
> ...


You are better off reapplying than appealing. Appeals have no time line for responses


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you , max 
Isn't the time for appeal is 3 to 6 weeks


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks a lot, ernal


----------



## maxmaz (Nov 5, 2014)

FrankFan1234 said:


> Thank you , max
> Isn't the time for appeal is 3 to 6 weeks


I have been waiting my appeal for more than six months now. Reapply the requirements are the same and the time line is guaranteed.


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, ernal, what is going to happen if the applicant did not submit an appeal within 10 days, do they allow submission after 10 days passed for appeal, thank you


----------



## FrankFan1234 (Aug 20, 2015)

hello, max, is it compulsive for a rejected applicant to make an appeal, or can skip appeal to make a reapply, does DHA allow an applicant who's application has been rejected and skip appeal, make a reapply for same application? thank you


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

no they don't, like i said just submit a fresh application forget about the appeal, include the requirement and just be positive.


----------



## kingpiemain (Apr 5, 2016)

did you managed to appeal or re apply. what was the outcome. please update.


----------

